# Aprilaire



## raptor660 (May 4, 2014)

Does anyone know of a way to expand an Aprilaire 6202.
Helping a friend and I don't typically work on hydro air. I want to add 2 loops of baseboard (prefer Taco multi zone valve control) and leave hydro air.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

We will expand your knowledge after a proper intro dude.


----------



## raptor660 (May 4, 2014)

*NP*

No problem - just posted intro


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

I dont know a thing about the aprilaire control.. I assume this relay is contolling the air handlers? I would just use a separate Taco control for my baseboard zones..


----------



## raptor660 (May 4, 2014)

*wiring*

here is wiring info. I want to add another zone control for hot water heat.
How would I use this to control air handler only....i dont think sharing thermostat will work since its powered?


----------

